# Dubai Tower I



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

*Dubai Tower I :*










Architect : BBG/BBGM NewYork.

*Architectural design for this mixed - use development.Project features a double tubular structure which creates the ability to add height without sacrificing efficiency. The natural stiffness of the tubular structure is further increased with two transfer plates designed to distribute shear forces to the periphery of the building. *

Bonus *

*DMCC I :*

Architect : BBG/BBGM NewYork.










*DMCC Tower will become a Dubai landmark, incorporating the trading center, corporate offices, five-star hotel, retail and banking facilities within a bold and dynamic contemporary structure The focal point of the Jumeirah Lakes Master Plan, the DMCC Tower rises dramatically from within a sparkling lake A shaft of clear and reflective glass is wrapped in a ribbon of spiraling metal screen that continues up to a crown gently dematerializing into a sheer stainless steel crown, creating a beautiful and contemporary building that evokes the energy and vitality of Dubai itself *


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

WOW that second tower is really amazing


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

:applause: 

That first tower looks like a galactic laser gun 
but I like it very much  
it must be very tall, maybe over 600m :|


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

lol, the first one looks like a lava lamp with extensions


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

the dmcc tower is the almas tower, we already know this one! but the second tower is new to me! just a design of a tower in dubai from bbg architects: http://www.bbg-bbgm.com/

but a great design! nice if built!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

Yep dubai lover your right there love that new one


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

love this one too! yeah, looks like a rocket, but looks more than a tv/radio tower than a mixed-use tower!

and it seems to be very tall!


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

sure they will need some tv towers as the populations grows and spreads


----------

